# Malone a Wolve?



## el_gatoman (May 18, 2004)

What do you think?

Good for us?

http://www.prosportsdaily.com/nba/timberwolves/rumors.html


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I think it would be a good pickup. Malone isn't what he was, but he's still got a lot left and could be a solid force for the wolves.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Would this mean KG would play center? Or would Malone come off the bench for KG?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Would this mean KG would play center? Or would Malone come off the bench for KG?


Doesn't matter. As long as Garnett doesn't have to be guarded by Malone any longer in the playoffs is all that matters to the Wolves.


----------



## el_gatoman (May 18, 2004)

Well, Malone was only a problem in Game 1, after KG lead his TWolves through a stamina-killing Game 7 vs. Kings. After that he was dominating PF position.

I don't like Malone but if he signs with the Wolves, I guess, he would come from the bench for KG or even to play along with KG at Center. My opinion.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think we would go big. I know kg is a sf but for the best of the team he would play sf. but i dont like that idea. kg might play center. but this is just a rumor, he can play for 4 teams next season. Wolves? Spurs? Heat? Retirement!!!


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i really hope KG doesnt move to center, especially for malone!!
KG is not a center, he is primarily a PF and secondary would be SF..
i like the signing if malone is 6th or 7th man


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> There is no truth to the rumor that Timberwolves coach Flip Saunders and league MVP Kevin Garnett are planning to fly to California to try to convince NBA veteran Karl Malone to sign with the Wolves. Garnett is headed to Europe on a vacation. And Saunders has a commitment to speak here today. "Malone doesn't even know if he wants to play anymore," said Kevin McHale, Wolves vice president of basketball operations and general manager. "If Malone decides he wants to play, we would love to try to work something out with him."


http://www.startribune.com/stories/507/4971319.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Malone still could be a Wolf 



> The Timberwolves haven't given up on trying to sign free agent Karl Malone.
> 
> Malone, who is skipping training camp because of a tender knee, has assured the Wolves they'll receive serious consideration if he decides to return to the court for the regular season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well i am not sure we have a lot of money to offer him. But i think if he wants a ring, with him here, this is the place to be. 

if we sign malone, i think he would get some time at center because griffin is playing so well.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

eddie griffin is playing so well, malone may not be needed.
bringing in a big name could possibly disrupt the chemistry this team is developing. i dont think we need malone now, before the griffin signing it was a good idea, but now it is just not necissary


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

I agree, I mean I would be to upset with Malone, but I would if it was at the expence of Griffin. I would much rather have Griffin with all his potential than Malone at this stage in his carreer. I think Eddie Griffin could develop into an outstanding player for us and give us a really great froncourt. 

Off the Topic, Although We might not need Malone, I would take John Stockton as the wolves 3rd String point guard.:yes:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

stockton would be the backup... hud would be the 3rd stringer!

Well i think we are lacking depth greatly in teh front court. Malone would bring some leadership and some great defense.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I like the idea of signing Malone and starting the game with a lineup of....

C: Ervin Johnson
PF: Kevin Garnett
SF: Latrell Sprewell
SG: Trenton Hassell
PG: Sam Cassell

And later in the games we would bring in a lineup of:

C: Malone/Garnett
PF: Garnett/Malone
SF: Wally
SG: Spree 
PG: Cassell


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I think he'd be a good fit with the Wolves, but I still think that the guy is a championship repellent.


----------



## bLo0dYtEaRz818 (Oct 23, 2004)

if malone goes in the tims.. garnett will lose minutes wich turns into less points, blocks, steals and more losses.... i think malone belongs in lakers so he would be a good backup for brian grant, lamar odom or chris mihm..(rudy t's choice..)


----------



## bLo0dYtEaRz818 (Oct 23, 2004)

the spurs also want him but that will affect k.g!


----------

